# Help needed for moving arms



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, 

Xmas out of the way i'm now moving back to my halloween stuff.

I've started to plan my werewolf last year but never had the change to actually work on it.

the werewolf will be full size standing up and want both arms to move slowly up and down.

any one got some tips on how i can proceed with the arms movement ?

The prop will be a stand alone prop in the middle of the frontyard, so no wall or tree to help.

thanks in advance.

Sam


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a link that I've used on a couple of props - http://halloweenpropmaster.com/u-built_it.htm
To get the arms to move, simply put in a cross fitting instead of the T at the shoulders allowing you to attach the arms. Then simply extend the shoulder piece through the cross fittings and attach the arms. They will now move as the head nods. If you build the complete unit your head will also rotate.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i would love to know how to do that myself...let us know if you find something.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

If you look at examples of how people make gravediggers with a swaying arm (holding lantern), you'll get the idea. I'd use a wiper motor for more torque than a deer motor.

There's a good example here on the forum, but I can't find it. So here's a quicky sketch that might help....


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

For my werewolf, I chose to move the torso rather than the arms. A sketch of the framework I used is shown in my albums. It made it easier to build and pivot.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks a lot halstaff and darklore, 

Like always i found exactly what i'm looking for.

Great work on that werewolf DL.

Thanks everyone.

Sam


----------

